# Fern in my bike basket



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok...I had to try this as well on my bike with my carrier like qtchi has done,and it works as well with the woven bike baskets. It secures around the top with the shoulder strap nice and snug. I think Fern would fall asleep asap, but think the fur is to warm when we bike ride since i only ride in the warm weather, but a great idea. qtchi......thanks for the idea, might come in handy if i am ever brave enough to bring the girls on my bike rides  Ok..here are a few pics. Back to making my pasta for my fettucine alfredo for tonights dinner:eatdrink:










Ok...I think I'm ready for my nappy now!









Nighty night  Don't bother me!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You are so creative, Lori! You make the coolest most awesome things! I wish I had your talent! That is just fabulous! I bet it's very nice and warm! And OMG girl, where did your "baby" go??? Fern has really grown! She is a big girl now! Still such a pretty girl too! I adore her coloring!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

TLI said:


> You are so creative, Lori! You make the coolest most awesome things! I wish I had your talent! That is just fabulous! I bet it's very nice and warm! And OMG girl, where did your "baby" go??? Fern has really grown! She is a big girl now! Still such a pretty girl too! I adore her coloring!


Thanks T Oh..I know it. Fern is all grow'd up now isn't she! She is tipping the charts at a full 3 lbs exactly. Isn't it weird..Ivy and Fern are exactly the SAME weight. I wanted one close to her size, but i didn't think it would work out that close. Got lucky with her. She's my little fire cracker. Her personality just floors me everyday. Isn't it amazing how different each and every one is. She is my unruly child lol!!! She pushes her limits all of the time but is still a good girl, just likes to test me 

Lori


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow. Gorgeous bike and the carrier looks like a million bucks in your wicker basket. Of course Fern is gorgeous too.

My carrier wouldn't work in that type of bike basket unless the bottom pillow was removed, but then it couldn't be removed from the wicker basket and used as a carrier if I wanted to pop into a store. The bottom would sag way too much on mine without the pillow.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

qtchi said:


> Wow. Gorgeous bike and the carrier looks like a million bucks in your wicker basket. Of course Fern is gorgeous too.
> 
> My carrier wouldn't work in that type of bike basket unless the bottom pillow was removed, but then it couldn't be removed from the wicker basket and used as a carrier if I wanted to pop into a store. The bottom would sag way too much on mine without the pillow.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks..... My pillows are sandwiched between to two layers with my bucket style. Now my other 2 carrier styles I make have removable cushions like yours. I just wanted the fur lining completly inside and sure didn't want to sew with anymore fur than I had to, that stuff goes everywhere lol!!! Did you use a stiffener in the pillow or the base of the carrier. It works great to use it in the base of the carrier. I have this really firm interfacing type fabric that is plyable but firm and about 1/8" thick, or a tad thinner. Oh... Thanks about the bike, 
we LOVE our electra cruisers. All of us have one but my middle daughter Peyton. We're waiting for her to graduate to a bigger bike. I already know which one I want to get her Here is a pic. Isn't it pretty.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

So cool!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

MisStingerRN said:


> So cool!!!


Thanks


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't use any stiffener or interfacing in mine. I think I will use some next time. My mind is already reworking one of my original ideas on the lining and how to attach it to the main fabric just to accomplish a function that may or may not work outside of my brain. I'll have to try that out on the next carrier I make since I don't want to take apart my original anymore than I have. I didn't have time to go to the store today after all to get the hardware for the shade/closure thing that I wanted to try out. 

Originally I had a different top part to the carrier, but I didn't like the way it was for some reason so I had to take the carrier apart a little and sew a completely new style lining and top part in the carrier while it was already mostly assembled. Not pleasant, but I only did it because I didn't want to take it all apart. I probably didn't save any time in the end.

That "fur" does get everywhere. I'm making another carrier without fur to see what it will look like and how it will function. I am making a very scaled down and sporty type of carrier for days that I don't want the bulk, bling, fur, and satin.

That Electra for your daughter is beautiful. Both of my kids need new bikes. They grow fast.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh I hear ya' it's all such trial and error working out the kinks!! I'm surprised I'm not bald after working on these things. It can be more work just ripping out sometimes than starting from the beginning lol!!! Yeah, my hobo carrier and my original Vintage Bitch carriers are not fur lined. The hobo's are minky and the originals are cottons. I need to get working on more of those as well, but first have 2 bucket styles just collecting dust waiting for fur lining lol!! Ahhhh... If there were only more of me hee heee!!




qtchi said:


> I don't use any stiffener or interfacing in mine. I think I will use some next time. My mind is already reworking one of my original ideas on the lining and how to attach it to the main fabric just to accomplish a function that may or may not work outside of my brain. I'll have to try that out on the next carrier I make since I don't want to take apart my original anymore than I have. I didn't have time to go to the store today after all to get the hardware for the shade/closure thing that I wanted to try out.
> 
> Originally I had a different top part to the carrier, but I didn't like the way it was for some reason so I had to take the carrier apart a little and sew a completely new style lining and top part in the carrier while it was already mostly assembled. Not pleasant, but I only did it because I didn't want to take it all apart. I probably didn't save any time in the end.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

So cool and looks so comfy too!
Ivy is such a cute wee model for it too. xxx


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Terri said:


> So cool and looks so comfy too!
> Ivy is such a cute wee model for it too. xxx


Thanks, actually it's Fern in this one, but wee as well hee heee

Lori


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey that's an Electra! LOL

I have an Electra Amsterdam! best bike ever.. love it soo much! I have the same basket basically as you, a wicker with leather straps, mines vintage so it's pretty roomy.. I just stick AJ in there and tie his lead up to the basket and away we go! he loves riding in the basket.

It's not for everyone but it works really well for us, I dislike the actual dog basket bike baskets.. I find them rather blase looking.
Great idea! I usually just stick my purse in the basket and then AJ sits IN the purse or I stick a blanket on the bottom of the basket.

He likes it fine either way, it's hilarious we ride along and I hear " omg she has a dog in her basket" LOL

Definite convo starter!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

heeee heeee....yep, I LOVE Electra's. My hubbie has one, I have one, and my 13yr old dd and 5 yr old son. Just waiting to get the Om cruiser for my 9 yr old dd and we will be covered. Yeah....I'm a sucker for the wicker baskets. When they came out with the back baskets last yr I knew I had to get it. My bike actually comes with a cover for the front basket, I took it out for the pics. My 13yr old has a gorgeous Hawaii cruiser, but wants this one too! Isn't it cute! It's an Amsterdam!








and here is mine with the basket cover.











KittyD said:


> Hey that's an Electra! LOL
> 
> I have an Electra Amsterdam! best bike ever.. love it soo much! I have the same basket basically as you, a wicker with leather straps, mines vintage so it's pretty roomy.. I just stick AJ in there and tie his lead up to the basket and away we go! he loves riding in the basket.
> 
> ...


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I'm lovin' these bikes! They look like they would be fun to ride...comfy too.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

When I was a kid I used to always ride my bike around the neighborhood with my little poodle/cocker spaniel mix in the front basket like that. She LOVED it!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah! California Beach Curiser, great bike. I bet your whole family looks great riding down the street in their bikes. Lovely.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

They are sooo comfy to ride!

The Amsterdam is styled after the dutch commuter bikes like Batavus etc.
My dream bike is the Pashley Princess! 

Soon! LOL


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

MisStingerRN said:


> I'm lovin' these bikes! They look like they would be fun to ride...comfy too.


They are awesome bikes!!!! They ride sooo great, just cruise like a dream!!

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

MakNLFi said:


> When I was a kid I used to always ride my bike around the neighborhood with my little poodle/cocker spaniel mix in the front basket like that. She LOVED it!


Ahhhhh...how fun that must have been!

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep..that's a very nice bike. I love the green one 

Lori



KittyD said:


> They are sooo comfy to ride!
> 
> The Amsterdam is styled after the dutch commuter bikes like Batavus etc.
> My dream bike is the Pashley Princess!
> ...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol such an interestin idea that is  oh lori! I love vb bags hehehe. Just wish it was a bit deeper. I still love mine but dexter still cant get used to it lol. my big boy! maybe u can customize one for me one day when u have time? Will love u for life!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey....when my workload is down I would love too! Would you also like it bigger around as well, and how much deeper. I can at least get a pattern started soon. Also, what colors etc are you interested in We'll get Dexter all taken care of

Lori






pigeonsheep said:


> Lol such an interestin idea that is  oh lori! I love vb bags hehehe. Just wish it was a bit deeper. I still love mine but dexter still cant get used to it lol. my big boy! maybe u can customize one for me one day when u have time? Will love u for life!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

How awesome! You are so talented! I love the yawn pic.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Awwww, I love Fern <3<3<3 She kinds of reminds me of someone =) A whole 3 pounds!! Man how tiny. Love the idea.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

love your basket and your bike


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Woooooo! So happy u can do one for me! If u can get an idea from the pics i took when i got it with him in it...when im wearin it and him hangin out...think ill need a lot deeper and bigger around. Would love the cream color again with a splash of either red or baby blue around it somewhere. Ill try to measure him for u to get a better idea!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

if you put him in it, and measure your ideal inches added to top that would be best. And probaby about 4" bigger around. I could do cream and try and find a faux red leather for the trim. Wouldn't that be pretty! Or even a tan fabric with the red faux leather would really look rich

Lori



Ivy's mom said:


> Yep..that's a very nice bike. I love the green one
> 
> Lori





pigeonsheep said:


> Woooooo! So happy u can do one for me! If u can get an idea from the pics i took when i got it with him in it...when im wearin it and him hangin out...think ill need a lot deeper and bigger around. Would love the cream color again with a splash of either red or baby blue around it somewhere. Ill try to measure him for u to get a better idea!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

What a sweet offer!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

foggy said:


> How awesome! You are so talented! I love the yawn pic.


Thanks soo much  Hee hee..me too!



Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> Awwww, I love Fern <3<3<3 She kinds of reminds me of someone =) A whole 3 pounds!! Man how tiny. Love the idea.


Hee heee.......Don't you know it. He's my all time favorite little guy!! You do know it was Chopper that got me into wanting a 3rd that was a choc/white with a tri face It's just my very favorite color  Yeah...3 lbs soaking wet lol!! She doesn't seem so tiny since I'm use to have miss Ivy first.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

MisStingerRN said:


> What a sweet offer!


Hee heee..well a sweet offer to a sweet customer. I think Dexter deserves one as much as the teenies 

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Awww no ur the sweet one! I will definitely measure the added inches when i get home later round 1 or 2am or so since ill be out playin with hylus @ bfs place hehe! Wowu read my mindtoo iwas also thinkin tan to match his furryness :albino: thanks so much lori. I know whatever u decide wwill come out fab!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG so cute!!! LOL You need a pic of you riding around on that bike. Do you put one pup in each basket? hehe


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Sounds good  I'm going to start searching fabrics soon

Lori



pigeonsheep said:


> Awww no ur the sweet one! I will definitely measure the added inches when i get home later round 1 or 2am or so since ill be out playin with hylus @ bfs place hehe! Wowu read my mindtoo iwas also thinkin tan to match his furryness :albino: thanks so much lori. I know whatever u decide wwill come out fab!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

MChis said:


> OMG so cute!!! LOL You need a pic of you riding around on that bike. Do you put one pup in each basket? hehe


Hee heee.... Omg, I could jut image all 3. To be honest I would be scared to death unless it was just me peddling them around. But I'm sure they would have a great time lol!!!

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

okay i think 5 more inch around and 5 more inch deep would be good enough!
makes sense lookin at this pic too i think. think its enough room?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah...I think it should be fine thanks for the pic

Lori




pigeonsheep said:


> okay i think 5 more inch around and 5 more inch deep would be good enough!
> makes sense lookin at this pic too i think. think its enough room?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ah well that was an old pic, from the 1st time. im too wiped out from playin with my bf's kitten...LOL. i got battle scars too from him! nice and bloody  anywho! i cant wait to see what u can come up with! oh i wanted to add, when he was in the carrier he was a bit wobbly, think its from the missing inches? hehe


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

heee hee... Oh kittens have the sharpest claws. My hubbie use to breed Persians when we were dating. I could play with the kittens all day long, but the battle scars!! They think your a cat tree lol!! Yeah, the extra length and width will have him sit deeper and he will be very secure.

Lori



pigeonsheep said:


> ah well that was an old pic, from the 1st time. im too wiped out from playin with my bf's kitten...LOL. i got battle scars too from him! nice and bloody  anywho! i cant wait to see what u can come up with! oh i wanted to add, when he was in the carrier he was a bit wobbly, think its from the missing inches? hehe


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol! sheesh the tinyest pricks i got from his nails made my fingers a bloody mess LOL. i even have some that feel like papercuts right now stinging sensation  yay! i hope i hope he likes it this time around! specially made vb bag from lori  speakin of cat tree, i got one for hylus, its coming to him in the mail tomorrow! cant wait for pics


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That's really cute!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

hee hee... Maybe I better put my girls in it to try it out before I ship it,Maybe Dex will like it more with some girly scent  he may never want to get out lol!! Oh yeah, I remember that burning paper cut feeling. It's almost like their little claws are tipped in poison lol! Can't wait for tree pics!


Lori



pigeonsheep said:


> lol! sheesh the tinyest pricks i got from his nails made my fingers a bloody mess LOL. i even have some that feel like papercuts right now stinging sensation  yay! i hope i hope he likes it this time around! specially made vb bag from lori  speakin of cat tree, i got one for hylus, its coming to him in the mail tomorrow! cant wait for pics


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> hee hee... Maybe I better put my girls in it to try it out before I ship it,Maybe Dex will like it more with some girly scent  he may never want to get out lol!! Oh yeah, I remember that burning paper cut feeling. It's almost like their little claws are tipped in poison lol! Can't wait for tree pics!
> 
> 
> Lori


lol ill prolly fall in love with the bag smell again...ahahaha!!! dexter seems to like big things more, like his big beds and big car booster seat...hehe would love a pic of them in it! yea me too! its so fun looking at kittens play awwww


----------

